# Shower Questions :D



## Dewgong (Mar 29, 2009)

What kind of shampoo, conditioner, soap, body wash, etc. do you use? How often do you shower? Do you have a special routine during your shower?

...Just curious.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 29, 2009)

Shampoo/Conditioner: Brilliant Brunette stuff. Doesn't smell suspicious and actually works. I only use conditioner like once a week though :x my hair gets really greasy otherwise

I have this amazing body wash I got from Lush, actually! It's Chai and it smells amazing <3 I actually look forward to having a shower because of it which is slightly sad, really. 

Shower routine...? I usually shower every day, because my hair and body insist on over-producing oil for some reason. :( Routine...? Uh, not really, but I turn around a lot.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 29, 2009)

Routine as in like, what do you do first, then what, and then... etc.

mmm chai


----------



## spaekle (Mar 29, 2009)

First I shampoo my hair, then I wash my face, then I use my body wash. :V 

I really don't care about brands or whatever as long as they smell decent and make me not look like I bathe in a deep fryer. Greasy hair over here too. Eeh.


----------



## Felidire (Mar 29, 2009)

Uhh.. well I wash my hair excessively with water, (I like to keep it clean for as long as possible without having to use products on it). Then I wash the rest of my body, (arms/torso/cough/legs), with whatever soap/body wash I can find lying around. Then wash my hands w/ bar soap(because I've recently used them to scrub the shit out of my oily hair), and wash my face last.


I brush my teeth somewhere during all that.

--
Edit: lol strange, I can't wash my hair with shampoo more than once otherwise it goes horrible.
I sing quietly (which is extremely quiet, given how quiet I am when i'm not being quiet), and unless i'm rushing (which isn't often,) i'm in there for 15 minutes minimum because I lose track of time.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 29, 2009)

(if this posts twice I'm sorry; my computer's a piece of crap)

I shower most days, and wash my hair every other day (every day and it goes dry, any more and it goes greasy). I normally use Herbal Essences for Normal Hair (which is bright green and smells fantastic), unless I'm at home, in which case I use whatever's around, which is normally Herbal Essences for Coloured Hair (my sister's). 
At the moment I use an absolutely fantastic lime-flavour shower gel called (I think) Original Source.
I don't use conditioner. It just makes my hair greasy and I quite like pulling tangles out of my hair after a shower; it's very theraputic :)

I shower at very strange times; I don't like showering first thing in the morning, and for a while I was in the habit of showering at 2am-ish, but I got worried the running water might keep people up, so I try and limit my showering times to hours in which normal people are awake.

I normally shampoo my hair twice, wash my body with shower gel + scrunchie and then shampoo again. This normally takes about five minutes. According to everyone else, I take absurdly short showers, but I don't like staying in there any longer than I have to.

Oh, and I don't sing in the shower, ever. I don't know why.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 29, 2009)

I tend to use whatever soap is lying around...that or Axe Shower Gel/Adidas Shower Gel. As for washing my hair I have to use disinfectant shampoo since I stupidly didn't start washing my hair until I was 14. ><. I wash my hair every other day though and I try to shower every other day as well, or atleast take a bath. As for shower routines I get in the tub, let the water pour over me for about five minutes, later, let water hit me another five minutes, then I just scrub whilst letting the water pound down until I've listened to atleast three songs on my MP3 Player. ^__^.


----------



## Icalasari (Mar 29, 2009)

Shampoo: Head and Shoulder, Fructis, or Body Soap/Shampoo combination

Body Soap: Whatever I have on me (XD Pun :D)

How often: Every day on Weekdays. Weekends, well, I don't shower. Too lazy >.> Sad thing is, my hair gets greasy within a day or less ;.;

Routine: Shampoo hair, lather body best I can, wash off body, wash out hair. Takes me 5 to 10 minutes, tops


EDIT: I wonder if Eevee will come in and say that this topic is useless without pics? :D


----------



## see ya (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm an extremely dry, non-oily person, so I can and usually do go a few days between showers, because if I take them too often my annoying frizzy hair becomes impossible to control and my skin dries out horribly. But because of this, I don't stink and I don't get acne, so that's good. :3

As for soaps and such, I basically just buy and use whatever smelled good at the store. For me, nothing but the most expensive stuff makes any difference, and I'm too cheap to buy that. Though I wish I had that Chai stuff Tailsy has...mmm....Chai...

No specific routine, though I do tend to sing in the shower. :v



> I shower at very strange times; I don't like showering first thing in the morning, and for a while I was in the habit of showering at 2am-ish, but I got worried the running water might keep people up, so I try and limit my showering times to hours in which normal people are awake.


^ I'm like this too, and I also had a habit of showering absurdly late. o_O


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 29, 2009)

I shower in the evening, otherwise there's nothing special I do. I try to shower once a day. I'm pretty ordinary about this showering stuff.

Shampoo: Dove/some Vietnamese brand, I alternate.
Conditioner: Dove
Body Wash: Vietnamese stuff. Smells great.

Yeah, I use whatever my mom buys, though sometimes I do get my own stuff if I'm going with her on a shopping trip.


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 29, 2009)

I shower once daily, sometimes twice. I wash my hair daily and condition it whenever I feel like. From stepping into the shower and getting out:

I get wet.
I wash using Nivea for Men shower gel (or Vaseline for Men. occasionally lynx)
I wash my hair.
Depending on the day, I condition it.
I luxuriate.
Wash body once more.
Rinse conditioner from hair.
Luxuriate.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 29, 2009)

I shower every day, or at least every long period of being awake since I sometimes don't shower until four in the morning. I generally shower at night/a few hours or less before going to bed. I also wash my hair every day. No conditioner unless it's one of those two-in-one things.

As for the brands, I believe shampoo is whatever was on sale a few months ago though I don't pay attention to it. I use Camay bar soap.

Routine... didn't pay much attention before but yeah, it usually goes like this:

1. Start the water and wait for it to warm up while spraying it on my feet.
2. Get wet.
3. Wash hands.
4. Use soap to wash my arms, then hands, then my body, then hands and my legs and feet. Rinse throughout since I'm under the shower spray.
5. Wash hands. Sometimes twice.
6. Shampoo, then rinse. Test if my scalp is still oily. Shampoo again if it is, then rinse again.
7. Wash hands.
8. Repeat step four.
9. Wash hands.
10. Turn off water and dry.

Sometimes I pause during this while letting the water hit me while I think about stuff.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 29, 2009)

hnrr.  Well, we don't _have_ a shower in my house right now _(finish renovating jamie it's been like 2 years hurry up)_  But I bathe and use the shower at moony's house~  I generally bathe every other day, since my week tends to be really buisy and my hair gets dry if I wash it too much.

So, bath routine I guess.

1 - Turn on water.  Make sure it's really hot.
2 - Undress and stare at own face in mirror while tub fills.  Play with earrings.
3 - Get in! It's probably way too hot at this point, so add more cold.
4 - Read/play a video game and soak
5 - After a while, add shitload of shampoo.
6 - Shave
7 - Rinse hair and get out!

There you have it. C:


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 29, 2009)

(cue NWT with that bushy-tailed stick figure)

I shower for fun a lot.  Even when I'm showering for utility, chances are I'll forget and end up just daydreaming under the water for half an hour.  I lovvvvve showers and rain and anything else involving thin streams of water coming down on me~~~~~  |3~

I shower every day and wash/condition my hair every second; longer and my hair gets greasy/knotted.  I don't just mean tangled; I mean knotted.  I have no fucking idea haow.  I have no idea what the brand of shampoo/conditioner I like is named, but I know how its logo generally looks (can't remember what letters it has though) and I know what the bottles look like.

Routine is whatever the fuck and always involves a lot of standing around daydreaming or singing.  If the water goes cold, I stay in and keep loving it.~


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 29, 2009)

Shower twice a day. Always hot water. I use a bar of non-perfumed soap. I wash my hair once every two days. I wash my hair first, then my body.

I'm still looking for an alternative to soap for washing my hair. I'm going to try baking soda.

I don't touch shower gel, shampoo or conditioner for health reasons. There's so much conflicting evidence on the harm the ingredients used can do, and I don't want to take my chances. Ever since I stopped using it, I have noticed a general health improvement, especially in the time taken to recover from scratches, cuts, bruises and muscle damage.


----------



## Flazeah (Mar 29, 2009)

I generally shower once every two days, and I wash my hair then. The shampoo I use is Herbal Essences Normal Hair Moisture Balancing Shampoo, according to the label - it's an orange-ish colour - and the conditioner version of this, which is yellow. I tend to use Radox shower gels because I love their scent and they feel really nice on your skin. Well, at least on mine. I dunno about yours. ;3

 I brush my hair before and after I shower because my hair can be awkward, and if I have my contact lenses in, which is most days apart from one day a week, I'll take them out before showering and use my glasses to see before I step in the shower, when I take them off.

 I usually shower in the evening at about 10pm so my hair can dry while I sleep, and often it tends to be easier to brush in the morning because it's not completely dry. Umm, I do sing in the shower occasionally, but barely ever because when I sing at home, I prefer that either I'm alone so no-one can hear me, or I know where people in my house are and can guess that either they can't hear me or they can't hear me very well.

 I never take cold showers other than on holiday in a hot country; here in England I use warm water, but not too hot. My routine is to wash my body and my hair with water, then shampoo my hair, then wash it off, then put conditioner on my hair, then wash my hands with water because they usually have conditioner on them, then use shower gel to wash my body and finally wash my body and hair with water.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 29, 2009)

I use whatever is there, it all works, right?
Shower once a day, before school on weekdays and usually around midday on weekends (unless I'm going out somewhere before that time).
Routine usually consists of: daydream, wash with soap, daydream, wash hair, daydream, get shouted at for being in the shower too long, get out.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 29, 2009)

I used to have both shampoo and conditioner in Herbal Essences (sp?), but then I ran out and had to use my moms (infusium) which worked better. So now I use Herball Essences (again, sp?) Dandruff Shampoo (yes I just said that so) and Infusion (moistur)ologie conditioner.

As for body wash, I just grab the body wash bottle.

As for my routine, I

1. Use the bathroom (in the toilet, dun worry) while the water warms up.
2. Get in the shower and just stand there daydreaming until the water starts to get cold.
3. Warm it up again by turning it up and either a. Repeating step 2 and beginning of 3, b. shave if I need to, or c. shampooing my hair.
4. If the latter, I then condition my hair.
5. Wash with body wash.
6. Get out and towel off.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 29, 2009)

Shampoo and body wash stuff are both sensitive-skin ones I get prescribed because of my eczema. The shampoo smells awesomely strange :3

As for a routine... none really, just chuck water over myself for a while, wash my hair and get out. :3


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 29, 2009)

I tend to fiddle around with the knobs until the temperature is _absolutely perfect_ but before that I stare at myself in the mirror while waiting for the hot water to come through. Then I usually get in and stand there for about five minutes in a daze before I realise that I'm wasting water and time. I use this shower gel stuff that smells like caramel (<3) with one of those exfoliating flannel things. If I need to wash my hair I usually use Tresemme, which is the best thing for my hair so far. I often have to wash my hair every second night. Then I shave if I need to and stand in a daze for a little more, turn the water off, wring out my hair and get out. I don't use conditioner because my hair's fairly strong so brushing tangles out isn't really a problem and rarely hurts; it's also difficult because my hair is really thick so it's difficult to get it all through my hair anyway. I nearly always shower at night because I hate sleeping if I feel unclean. It's comforting to be all warm from the shower and then go to bed all squeaky clean~
Sometimes I sing in the shower, mostly I pretend I'm making fun of people that irritated me that day. xD


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 29, 2009)

I shower once every other day, and I can't stand going any longer without. It's _always_ in the morning, and it always goes "wash hair, wash body, stand there and think, talk to self a bit, realize you've got 5 minutes to get dressed and get out the door and get out"

Not sure what brand of shampoo I use, and I don't use conditioner at all. Makes my hair waaaay too greasy, and it already gets too greasy too fast as it is.
I know the soap I generally use is Irish Spring, but it's very hard on my skin and makes it dry out and get all itchy. And I have no say in the matter either. ><

Meh.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 29, 2009)

I use whatever shampoo's around, and I usually don't use conditioner.

It usually goes like this: Turn on water and adjust temperature, use shampoo, wash out shampoo, use soap, wash off, turn off water.

I shower almost every night before I go to bed(because I don't like showering in the morning).


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 29, 2009)

> Routine is whatever the fuck and always involves a lot of standing around daydreaming or singing. If the water goes cold, I stay in and keep loving it.~


<3

people get annoyed if I stay in for over half an hour, though. which is odd, because taking a bath takes me at least an hour and a half and no one cares then >:(

maybe it's because I always decide to take half-an-hour showers when we are in a hurry?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 29, 2009)

First, I use the shower gel, then shampoo, then face wash, then brush mah teef. All in the span of 5-15 minutes.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 29, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> <3
> 
> people get annoyed if I stay in for over half an hour, though. which is odd, because taking a bath takes me at least an hour and a half and no one cares then >:(
> 
> maybe it's because I always decide to take half-an-hour showers when we are in a hurry?


Mom has a rule against showering for more than 15 minutes. Says it's a waste of water.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 29, 2009)

What, no

If you're enjoying your shower water, then you aren't wasting it


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 29, 2009)

I shower once daily and wash my hair every two days with Garnier shampoo and Pantene conditioner. My showers are very short to save water (woot environment) and I take one big bath once or twice a year at most.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 29, 2009)

I shower when I remember to do so. Sometimes, it's too late to shower (though I much prefer to shower before sleeping).

Shampoo is either dandruff removal (I don't have dandruff, though!) or this blonde highlights things which makes no sense since I don't have blonde hair. When we have conditioner, I condition. Body wash is whatever soap I have at the time.

Routine:
Undress. Inspect self to make sure nothing's wrong. Turn on shower. Fiddle with lever-thing until the temperature is warm (apparently too warm since I get these red marks all over my body :c). I can't stand cold water or hot water. Then I get in. I'll first have fun being wet and stuff, then use soap to make like, a curtain of white bubbles all over me~  At this point, I'll shave. If I am in a 'gosh I'm wasting water' mood, then I'll turn off the shower while I have fun shaving (shut up; shaving is fun). If it's a shower day (I shower once or twice a week since I hate washing my hair and plus, blow drying it makes it really dry), I'll take a dollop of my shampoo and rub it into my hair until it really lathers. I'll thoroughly remove it, putting my hands through my hair to make sure there's none left. If there's conditioner, then I'll condition. At this point, even though I'd like to stay wet, I'll turn off the shower, make a little dress thing out of my towel, get out, dry myself, dress, comb my hair if it's a shower day, and then leave.


----------



## Minish (Mar 29, 2009)

Call me dirty but I usually don't have a shower more than about two or three times a week because my hair _really_ can't take any more than that. It gets really dry and I hate the feeling of my hair the next day so I've always hated washing since I was a kid because of that. If it weren't for my hair I'd definitely shower once or twice a day. >_> I try to put my hair up sometimes, but it's so long and thick not even shower caps work.

I put shampoo on, and it HAS to be anti-dandruff or the next day I'll have flakes. Yeah. My hair really really sucks. Then I use conditioner... and then I use soap to wash myself. :D Just normal conditioner and a normal bar of soap.

On week days I always shower at night because then I can tie up my hair and it won't be as pooftacularly poofy in the morning and sleep on a towel. In the morning I'd have to blow dry my hair for about fifteen minutes and that would be really damaging and annoying, so yeah... I only shower in the morning on some weekends.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 29, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> What, no
> 
> If you're enjoying your shower water, then you aren't wasting it


It counts as wasting water because it's going down the drain while I wash up. That and it causes the water bill to rise.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 29, 2009)

I usually shower six times a week -- I rarely go out of the house for more than half an hour on _both_ Saturday and Sunday, so I typically don't bother showering on both unless I have plans -- and either just use shampoo or use shampoo and conditioner.  I have an anti-dandruff shampoo, some Suave thing, and/or Herbal Essences of whatever type smells best or dad likes most.  My conditioners usually match whatever shampoo I'm currently using.  ... I'm not very consistent, and so I have bad hair days rather frequently.  Ah well.

I shower in the mornings on weekdays and, depending on what I'm going to do that day, either in the morning or afternoon on weekends.  If I get up before 10 AM, I'll usually shower immediately; I shower after eating breakfast if I sleep in.

I either use whatever soap dad buys most frequently or a bar of Dr Bronner.  :3


----------



## Espeon (Mar 29, 2009)

I generally shower every day though sometimes don't wake up early enough to shower on saturdays, usually for around 15 minutes each time I use the shower. Generally, I like to use shower gels and shampoos from "Lush" and am fond of "Herbal Essenses", especially the rainforest-y one. If unavailable, I generally use whatever's there but try to avoid using "Head an Shoulders" shampoo because it seems to make my scalp more dandruffy as opposed to the "100% dandruff free" promise they advertise with. I never use soap when I'm in the shower. It makes my hands feel really weird.

With shower gel, I shower applying it from top to bottom, left to right. Generally starting with my left arm, then right, then moving down. After I wash that off and then apply the shampoo.

I'm the same when I dry myself. Top to bottom, left to right; I start with the hair when drying though.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 29, 2009)

Aside from water wastage, I _can't _stay in the shower at uni for too long because it has no ventilation whatsoever, and the air becomes really humid after about ten minutes and I find it hard to breathe. I tried to take a bath once, and I nearly suffocated before I even got in x.x


----------



## Espeon (Mar 29, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Aside from water wastage, I _can't _stay in the shower at uni for too long because it has no ventilation whatsoever, and the air becomes really humid after about ten minutes and I find it hard to breathe. I tried to take a bath once, and I nearly suffocated before I even got in x.x


Choking yourself to death? Sounds like great fun! Are all the showers like this at university?


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 29, 2009)

Nope, just ours. I heard somewhere that the building I live in was designed by a prison archetect, who apparently didn't give much consideration to light (no matter what time of day it is, our corridor is pitch-black without lights on) or ventilation (there are small vents in the bathroom and loo, but no windows to speak of).


----------



## Flazeah (Mar 29, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Nope, just ours. I heard somewhere that the building I live in was designed by a prison archetect, who apparently didn't give much consideration to light (no matter what time of day it is, our corridor is pitch-black without lights on) or ventilation (there are small vents in the bathroom and loo, but no windows to speak of).


 Arrgh, showering at uni! This is something that worries me about the idea of going to uni. :D; What if the water doesn't come out strongly? What if it's not warm? What if a huge amount of people use it?

 ...Eh, I should just check up on the shower facilities and make it somewhere extremely high in my list of priorities for unis, which I don't have. :3 No, not really. But still. I need a good shower.


----------



## Ice tiger (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I use pantine shampoo/conditioner right now, but if I had some I would use Wen cleansing conditioner, no shampoo (with this you don't. it's made by a gay guy :D And great for you hair ^^)  Dove body wash (Everything else gives me a rash D:) And face wash. Also a scrubby poof :3 
I shower daily, and my routine is (After getting in, skipping obvious)
1. use shampoo, bubble it up and rinse
2. use conditioner, leave in
3. Use face wash, leave on.
4. Wash body/rinse 
5. Pull some of tangles out of hair and rinse
6. Wash off face soap
7. Get out :V


----------



## Ambipom (Mar 30, 2009)

I shower about once every other day, but if I'm really messy then I'll do it anytime. I always shower around 8:00/8:30 PM. 

First I stand outside and turn the water to the hottest it can be, then I use the bathroom when it's warming up. Then I get in, but avoid the water, and use my feet. It's usually too hot, so I spend a couple minutes adjusting the temp. After that I stare into space for a couple minutes, then I wash my body, then arms, then legs, then I wash my face, then shampoo. Shampoo is always last. No matter what. Also I sing whatever song that is stuck in my head, even if it's a four second jingle from a commercial.


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 30, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> It counts as wasting water because it's going down the drain while I wash up. That and it causes the water bill to rise.


...but by that definition, any use is a waste.  

You're _not_ wasting it; you're making use of it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 30, 2009)

How is letting it flow for a lot more time than necessary purely out of selfish enjoyment not waste.
That's like sleeping with every light in your house on because it somehow makes you feel better.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 30, 2009)

I shower every day. Bet you didn't expect that, bitch.

And opal needs to shower more.

Also opal the reason for the baths is because 1.5 hour bath = still the same amount of water used as a 0.5 hour bath. unless you refresh the water halfway or sth cos it goes cold idk. showers keep running so you keep using water


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 30, 2009)

> And opal needs to shower more.


No, I need to wash my hair more. I hate washing it in the shower so I usually only do so in the bath, which means only once every three days or so.



> How is letting it flow for a lot more time than necessary purely out of selfish enjoyment not waste.


By this logic anything done for a purpose other than survival is a waste.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 30, 2009)

Flazeah said:


> Arrgh, showering at uni! This is something that worries me about the idea of going to uni. :D; What if the water doesn't come out strongly? What if it's not warm? What if a huge amount of people use it?
> 
> ...Eh, I should just check up on the shower facilities and make it somewhere extremely high in my list of priorities for unis, which I don't have. :3 No, not really. But still. I need a good shower.


If you secure your accommodation early on (which I didn't), you'll probably get an en suite, so you won't have to worry about other people using it and so on. And as long as you shower at normal times (not, say, 2am), the water'll be warm.


----------



## Alexi (Apr 1, 2009)

I can go three weeks without showering. I don't usually smell that bad, either. :D

When I do shower, I wash my hair with whatever happens to be there, usually my mom's stuff, wash with my Axe body wash (currently Dark Temptation - it doesn't turn you into chocolate D: ) and then shave. Then sometimes I'll just sit down under the water and ponder life.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 3, 2009)

um I have to shower for like half an hour to use as much water as I do in a bath.

(Seriously, I measured this.  I put the plug in and turned the shower on; it took around half an hour to fill up.)


----------



## Zyn (Apr 3, 2009)

I love showers. Sometimes I'll just stand around and read a book or sing or dance or something. So fun~ I'll take around 30 minutes to an hour 'cause I daydream and stuff, but no one ever yells at me for it unless we have to be somewhere or something.

I like Suave Berry Smoothie shampoo and conditioner but it's not what I usually use since I keep forgetting to ask for it specifically. :[


----------



## Jolty (Apr 4, 2009)

I shower between 11pm and 1am once every 2 days
I use whatever shampoo/conditioner is there but anti-dandruff stuff takes priority
Routine: make sure water is hot enough, wash down there, wash hair (and take ages doing so), wash everywhere else, get epic idea for something, turn water off, dry hair with towel as much as possible, dry rest of self, get out, end up being mega distracted, get to bed half an hour later.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 4, 2009)

Zyn said:


> I love showers. Sometimes I'll just stand around and read a book


How do you read a book in the shower


----------



## Dark Marowak (Apr 4, 2009)

Ahh, showers. I usually take one every other day and it's around 6:00-8:30.
First I fix the water and get in. Then I shampoo and conditioner and rinse out my hair.
I use this some Orange Tangerine Suave shampoo and some fruity conditioner. I daydream around this time. Then I use Dove bar soap and rinse off. Next I get out and dry off. This usually takes 10-20 minutes. :)
I gots fruity smelling hair~~~C:


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 4, 2009)

I generally aim to shower every other day, though I sometimes postpone it by a day if I'm particularly busy/lazy; I don't really enjoy showering. It can be pretty much any time of day; I like going to bed just after a shower, but I tend to go to bed so late that I'd probably wake people if I were to shower then, so I usually don't.

I can use whatever reasonably normal shampoo is available, though I do like some kinds more than others; my favorite kind is Citre Shine Daily Revitalize because it seems to work pretty well on my hair. The shampoo I'm using right now, since they were sold out on that one, I don't really like; my hair doesn't feel quite clean after using it. I don't use conditioner and don't care about the soap.

When showering, I pretty much start by standing there for a while just thinking, then roughly wash my body, then my hair, rinse, and get out.


----------



## Sylph (Apr 4, 2009)

What kind of shampoo, conditioner, soap, body wash, etc. do you use? How often do you shower? Do you have a special routine during your shower?

Ok...hmmm...I use whatever shampoo there is that dopesn't belong to my mom. I use this body wash that smells like roses and stuff...not sure what it is called.

I shower every two days when I can.

Routine:
- Turn shower on and wait until it is warm.
- Strip down and place clothes on higher place so they don't get wet.
- Turn the nob a little more so the water will be hotter.
- Get wet and grab a scruby thing with the body stuff off it.
- Wash self and day dream.
- Rinse self off.
- Wash hair.
- Rinse off.
- Shave if I have too.
- Rinse off.
- get out and grab a towel.

That is what I do.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 4, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> How do you read a book in the shower


Lol omg, I used to wrap my gameboy in a plastic sleeve and play that in the shower.
If anyone here hasn't tried this then I recommend trying it. ,xD
and don't hold me accountable if your louzy wrapping skillz gets your DS waterlogged.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahaha

I'm totally trying that tomorrow night


----------

